# Foal Color Prediction?



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Out of fun, we are trying to determine the color of a foal that has yet to be born.
The dam is 14hh seal brown saddlebred, she's really black but has a brown on her muzzle and on her stifle.
The sire is one of two horses , one is a chestnut QH 
and the other is a big black 16+hh QH

We pretty much believe that with the black pigment in the seal brown mare, and the black sire will make a black colt? 
What about if the sire is the chestnut?
We have no background or ancestry info on either of the studs or the mare.
Thanks ahead of time for any answers.


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

This is the mare


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Mare is not black. She is brown.  Yes that is a color. 

With both studs you have the option of black, brown and chestnut/sorrel (chestnut/sorrel is always a possibility unless you know if the horses are homozygous for black or not). Same goes for the homozygous of the brown.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

couldn't you also possibly get a bay if the chestnut QH was the sire and carried the gene if the mare threw the black but not the brown agouti?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep. I forgot that one. Bad, bad morning and wasn't quite paying attention when I typed that.

Breeding to the chestnut only adds the possibility of bay to the mix along with the rest. Other than that there is no real predictions


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

